# Zach teaching Boo how to sit



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

All this I miss because I am working :smcry:Stan the stay at home dog nanny aka my husband has started boot camp. Zach already knew how to do this so he is modeling for Boo. Of course when ever he hears sit, he also raises paw to beg for treat.  Volume up to hear directions
Lesson 1 Sit

*Zach models for Boo
*Your video will be live at: Zach models for Boo to sit. - YouTube

*Now let's see how well Boo does on his first try.
*
Your video will be live at: Boo learns to sit - YouTube


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

That is great!! Tell him to turn the camera horizontal so we can see more of them. If he is using an iphone, the home button should be on the right.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You ARE a good boy, Boo!! And very smart!!! I'm in love with Zach!!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Great job!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

great job!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Boo, way to go!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Good job Boo and Zach you are such a good teacher and good brother!!! I love seeing video's of them so keep it up!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Great Job They Both are so Smart.*
*Nickee **


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So cute. My dogs heard it and sat..expecting a treat.


----------

